# Intel HD Graphics 3000 - FreeBSD 9.1



## giridharangm (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm a newbie to FreeBSD. I've installled Xorg using ports. During the installation of x11-drivers, I unchecked vesa and installed openchrome and Intel. And when I ran `Xorg -configure` it returned an error 
	
	



```
No devices to configure. Configuration failed.
```

I have an Intel Second Generation Core i3 processor, and built-in graphics. i.e. Intel HD Graphics 3000.

After I did some search, I ended up at https://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU . But I can't understand a word on that page :e. Like I said, I'm a newcomer to FreeBSD. Can anyone help me to install the necessary drivers? I'm planning to install GNOME 2 on my laptop.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2013)

First you need to put this in /etc/make.conf:

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
Then build x11/xorg or x11/xorg-minimal and make sure you enable KMS. I usually use xorg-minimal because it has the least amount of dependencies. I then install the video driver I need, which is x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel in your case. Once that's done you should have a basic working X.Org. After that you can build GNOME.


----------



## giridharangm (Jun 20, 2013)

Added this line to /etc/make.conf, it was not there so I created it.

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```

Built x11/xorg-minimal.
I checked  /etc/make.conf. There was no KMS option. I added it manually.
Built xf86-video-intel.
Ran `Xorg -configure`.
Showed this error:

```
X.Org X Server 1.10.6
Release Date: 2012-02-10
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsd 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec 4 09:23:10 UTC 2012	root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 20 June 2013 10:36:40PM

Current version of pixman: 0.24.2
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) prpbed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting, 
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thi Jun 20 23:04:55 2013
List of video drivers:
	intel
	vesa
(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
  Configuration failed.
```


----------



## giridharangm (Jun 20, 2013)

*H*ere is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
[ 10026.023] 
X.Org X Server 1.10.6
Release Date: 2012-02-10
[ 10026.023] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[ 10026.023] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 
[ 10026.024] Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsd91 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[ 10026.025] Build Date: 20 June 2013  10:36:40PM
[ 10026.026]  
[ 10026.026] Current version of pixman: 0.24.2
[ 10026.026] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[ 10026.026] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[ 10026.027] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 20 23:04:55 2013
[ 10026.027] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c8240
[ 10026.027] (II) Module ABI versions:
[ 10026.027] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[ 10026.027] 	X.Org Video Driver: 10.0
[ 10026.027] 	X.Org XInput driver : 12.2
[ 10026.028] 	X.Org Server Extension : 5.0
[ 10026.029] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:17aa:3975 rev 9, Mem @ 0xd0000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00003000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[ 10026.032] List of video drivers:
[ 10026.032] 	intel
[ 10026.032] 	vesa
[ 10026.032] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[ 10026.038] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[ 10026.042] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 10026.043] 	compiled for 1.10.6, module version = 2.17.0
[ 10026.043] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[ 10026.043] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0
[ 10026.043] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[ 10026.048] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[ 10026.049] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 10026.049] 	compiled for 1.10.6, module version = 2.3.0
[ 10026.049] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[ 10026.049] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0
[ 10026.049] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,
	965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,
	4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,
	Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),
	Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),
	Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),
	Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),
	Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server
[ 10026.052] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[ 10026.058] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
[ 10026.060] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[ 10026.060] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[ 10026.061] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[ 10026.062] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[ 10026.062] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[ 10026.062] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[ 10026.064] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"
[ 10026.064] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[ 10026.064] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[ 10026.064] (==) Automatically adding devices
[ 10026.064] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[ 10026.065] (**) FontPath set to:
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/misc/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/TTF/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/OTF/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/Type1/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/misc/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/TTF/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/OTF/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/Type1/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/
[ 10026.065] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[ 10026.065] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[ 10026.065] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[ 10026.065] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[ 10026.066] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[ 10026.067] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
[ 10026.067] Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
  Configuration failed.
```


----------



## hiv_ (Jun 21, 2013)

Disable the vesa driver from the Xorg config file.


----------



## zspider (Jun 23, 2013)

Check to make sure the BusID line in the Xorg.conf reflects the output of `pciconf -lv`. In my case, my BusID line would be "PCI:0:2:0". 



```
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x14571043 chip=0x01668086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2013)

If you have only one graphics adapter, the BusID line is not needed.


----------



## zspider (Jun 24, 2013)

Put up your current xorg.conf.


----------



## giridharangm (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks all. Finally it worked. I had to update /usr/src via subversion. Now everything works.


----------

